# Recommended dog bed for a chewer



## Zoeybaby (Dec 9, 2015)

Ok so our 1 1/2 year old GSD chews EVERY Bed we have tried. Whether it's a simple old comforter to a menards bed. Hate the idea of her not having a bed and laying in the hard floor. Need to find a indestructible bed!!! Anyone found anything that works and lasts??


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Kuranda bed (with metal frame). It worked when she was a chewer and chewed other "chew-proof" beds and she still uses it to this day (almost 10 years later).


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

Horse stall mats or other rubber mats. If the dog is really motivated it could probably still chew them. My dog who was a bed destroyer has left his alone though.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Kurunda bed, metal frame! There are knock offs but this one protects the fabric edges from chewing and stays tight.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My youngest was zipper obscessed until 2+ yo. She got a cotton bath rug with no rubber backing for her crate. Cotton because that would break down in the gut easier than poly or another synthetic. She's 2 yr 3 mos and I am considering replacing the zippers in the beds now...


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Peri was like that too till 2, but i found he tolerated a gelpro mat in his crate..(Kitchen Floor Mats For Comfort. The Ultimate Anti Fatigue Floor Mat from GelPro) they are expensive, but i bought the seconds online and they have a buy 1, get 1 free sale going on now.

For a bed, i got him an expensive 200$ bed that he did not use, but he liked the cheaper orthopedic bed from kohls.(PAW Orthopedic Memory Foam Rectangular Pet Bed). The original cover with this bed has a zipper, i made a cotton cover without a zipper for it..

he doesn't sleep on either of them completely, keeps rotating...but atleast he uses them 75% of the time now.
Good luck!
Phebe.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

Muzzle the dog. You'll be much happier.

Best,

LF


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

We've been using the sheepskin rugs as beds for probably 7 years now. The dogs would chew up any blanket or dog bed we purchased to put in their crates. They've only "tested" these rugs/beds when they are new, and after the first few LEAVE ITs, the dogs have left them alone. Because these sheepskin rugs were once living animals, I'm sure the dogs can sense that, which is why they've tried to "test" their new beds. Once they're broken in, the dogs leave the beds alone and actually seek them out to lay on. I have some outside and some inside, and some in their open door crates, so they have plenty of options. Rarely do they choose to sleep on something other than their "lambies!" I've also been told that wool is a natural flea repellent; something about fleas can't penetrate wool, so that's an added protection for the dogs. There are fake sheepskin rugs out there, so I'd recommend sticking with the real thing.

Here's a random google searched image to give you an idea:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Do NOT muzzle your dog! We also have Kuranda beds, and they are truly chewproof. Our oldest one was purchased in January 2001 and we're still using it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I got lucky with the Lase Pointer, we have cats so, of course, we used it with the dogs but I quickly observed how super nutty our Boxer got chasing it! So I just flat stopped using it with the dogs!

But it could be "promoted" as a "Dog Toy!" It could serve as a great tool for drumming up business by behaviourist and Dog Trainers ..."free" laser Pointers at the "Dog Park!"


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Longfisher said:


> Muzzle the dog. You'll be much happier.
> 
> Best,
> 
> LF


Sorry while ... LF's muzzle thing my not be the best approach?? He's on the right track in my "opinion," correct the dog in the crate for inappropriate behaviour is the right call!

Either no freaking bed in the crate! Slap the crate, use an E-Collar, flip thje freaking crate over (Michal Ellis) or use a "Bonker" if the dog goes after the bedding! 

No bedding or the dog is taught that there are "consequences" for acting like like a fool while when in the crate! 

Competent Board and trains don't put up with this crap ...neither should JQP!


----------

